# kayak rods



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone have some recommendations for a good striper/cobia/drum rod to use out of the yak?


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

If you want a good all around rod, try a 7-foot Shimano Tallus Medium or Medium Heavy and a Torium 16 reel spooled with 50 or 65 pound braid. Light and strong and easy on the wallet. It will handle 6 and bait and any fish you can catch in the Bay. If you're looking for a dedicated kayak rod that will cast and soak bait, try a Lamiglas 7'6" 7640 kayak series rod and a Torium 14 or a big Calcutta. This will handle 4 and bait and any fish you will catch in the Bay. Here's some shots of fish caught on the Lami rod:








Shot with HP ScanJet 4070 at 2008-04-07









Shot with u720SW,S720SW at 2007-05-20


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank u ric that was just the answer i was looking for! wasnt that pic from the book? nice read by the way!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i am the other end of the kayak rod style' i like short rods, 6'6" and shorter. the main thing is the shortend butts, i cut them down to 11" all of my big fish rods are JB rods
http://www.kayakkevin.com/home/kevinsgearofchoice.html


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Kevin is JB out the business?


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

no, his shop is at marina shores. his number is on that link


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

whats the advantages vs disadvantages of long vs short buts


----------



## DredRum (Oct 24, 2005)

you can hold a rod with a short butt in the sitting position. longer butt sections are ideal for upright positions such as boat and surf fishing.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

short butt wont get caught up in your pfd and i stick mine in my gut and fight like im in a floating fighting chair.


----------

